# good place to buy a small amount of nitric acid



## rogerxd45

so i only need about 2l/2000ml or about 1/2gal of it.(i would buy a max of 1 gal) i know the shipping is probably going to kill me. im hoping i can find some locally, i live in Boise Idaho so if anyone on here is from this area i wold and knows where i can get it locally i would appreciate it. If no one is from here how should i go about trying to find a local vendor? I do have a company credit card so i can buy from places the only sell to business.

any help would be great since the lowest ive found is $25 for 500ml before shipping which is obviously way to much


----------



## Anonymous

It's ashame you aren't in florida.I could give you up to 20 gallons for $40/gallon.


----------



## erictracer

I live in florida how might i get ahold of you?


----------



## Anonymous

Private message sent.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks

Nitric and Sulfuric acids, among others are very difficult to get in most places now days. I know this has been talked about often, I live in California, in the San Francisco Bay Area, and even I am having a difficult time finding it. I have read that sometimes electrical contractors have it, nothing, nada. I don't like the idea of using battery electrolyte for it's sulfuric acid, but I am not keen about the other ingredients, I don't know enough about them and suspect that it's better to purchase it without any added detergents or ingredients.

I ended up purchasing my Nitric Acid and Sulfuric acid from a pool supply company. It was kind of funny, the young guy who answered the phone asked me point blank when I asked if they carried those two acids, that yes they did and did I need them because I was making Aqua Regia and using them for refining, or if I was using them for a meth lab.

When I actually got there as was in the process of purchasing all the goodies, I asked the sales person about the acids, she has been working there for over 20 years. She said that it wasn't until 2002 or around there that the sales of their acids really jumped off the charts. I ended up talking with her awhile about it, then came home and Googled the information. So far as I can tell this is what happened.

In 1988 strict restrictions were put on the sales of sulfuric acid because it was known to be used in the process of making Methamphetamine. That didn't make it disappear off the shelf, it just restricted it's sale and use to specific industries. That's understandable and doesn't sound too unreasonable, so long as everyday average people can purchase it when it is specifically needed. Then after 9/11 the restrictions for all types of acids were increased. So even fewer retailers are allowed to sell it. You can find it in products, but it's very difficult to find it in a 500ml bottle or bigger unless you are dealing with a chemical supply company, or Grainger, etc. However, to purchase this way you have to have a business license, a tax ID number and because this is heavily regulated by the US Government, everything is tracked and stiff delivery fee is assessed.

There are still a few retailers who require quantities Sulfuric and Nitric acid, and for these retailers the restrictions are different. Sulfuric Acid is used as a water quality testing reagent for swimming pools. It seems that pool supply companies are allowed to purchase quantities of both Sulfuric and Nitric acids, and you can pay cash without worry about your name and address being associated with the purchase of those acids.

I try to fly under the radar with everything I am doing, I don't feel the US Gov has any right to track what I purchase so the idea of being able to buy these acids with cash, and not worry about being added to a list of people who do is very attractive to me. 

So if you are looking for chemicals, even if your local pool supply store doesn't carry them, they can probably purchase them because the restrictions for pool supply companies are different than for other retailers. They have a legitimate use for the acids as consumables.

Just a note, if the person you speak with tells you that they don't sell Sulfuric Acid, tell them you want a bottle of the reagent that is sulfuric acid, they should sell tiny bottles of it, and you should be able to order larger bottles to refill the smaller bottles.

Hope this helps


----------



## rogerxd45

ok so what amounts do you guys usually buy? since it seems easier to buy in larger amounts


----------



## gold4mike

I buy 5 gallons of Sulphuric acid at the local NAPA auto parts store. I am not aware of it having any additives and the last time I bought the price was $28, cash, no ID required. 

HCl is $6.00/gallon at the local pool supply store, also cash, no ID required.

There don't seem to be any problems in Ohio.


----------



## butcher

New battery acid has no additives, drain cleaners can have addditives.


----------



## tek4g63

Sorry to hop on your thread like this, but I live in east Tennessee and I would also like to know where I might find nitric in small ammounts for a reasonable price. I mainly just want it for Hoke's exparments, to learn a bit. So it wouldn't be worth buying mass quantities.


----------



## Heavymetalsstudio

7.5 years later wondering where in Florida could I buy a gallon of nitric for $40... or even if pricing has changed... can I buy some locally? Thank You in advance for any help or relies!


----------



## Bertho

Heavymetalsstudio said:


> 7.5 years later wondering where in Florida could I buy a gallon of nitric for $40... or even if pricing has changed... can I buy some locally? Thank You in advance for any help or relies!



I am in Fort Lauderdale and wonder where to buy Nitric at a low price.
Bertho


----------



## Puff501

How about in Arizona, Phoenix Tucson area? Anyone out there know where to get 70% nitric locally?


----------

